# Counter Strike 1.6 crashes with SXE injected



## Buraaq (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi there

I have been having this problem for quite some time now. This post is a bit detailed to let anyone interested in answering with as much detail as possible. 

Recently, sxe injected updated its version to version 8. before that, my game was running just fine (version 7.9, with very occasional crashes). 

What happens is, when i try connecting to an online server, the map loads, but as soon as i see the map lay out, the game crashes to desktop (without any notepad sxe log. sxe doesnt crash or show errors, only the game crashes).

I mean, when the map loads, a screen usually comes up and you have to press "OK" then you can choose a team and start playing. if this "OK" team shows up (always by luck) then i can play CS for as long as i dont close the game down. I can switch servers and it wont crash then. But if this "ok" pop up type translucent screen doesn't show up for like 5 seconds, my game crashes.

I really cant work out the problem. The way i used to fix it before was, i used to turn off my pc or restart it and try again. I used to do this every time and after like 3rd or 4th attempt it used to connect, but now its not connecting at all.

One more thing, if i DONT run sxe injected, the "ok" screen appears fairly quickly and i can even join teams, but i get kicked from the server for not running sxe injected of course.

So i think its some compatibility issue now. Sxe and Cs 1.6 are not liking each other a lot are they? =/ when sxe 8.0 was released, i DID play on server for a few weeks. After that the problem started, its not like sxe 8 ALWAYS gave me an issue, its just recently that this started happening.

Any tips at all?!?! i havent done any noticeable changes to my pc either. no hardware changes. no major software changes either. my pc specs are below.
P IV 1.8 GHz. 
256 mb ram
40 Gb HD
Intel built in gfx adapter with memory size of 64 Mb. 
its a low spec pc i now, but it used to run CS fine. what could be the problem now?? 

help needed help needed help needed help needed i dont want to waste my vacations!! =D thank you in advance!


----------



## SooSAD (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey man, i have the exactly same problem in my machine too...
I tried a lot of patch, starting from v23 to v35 but it doesn't work...
Tried with different versions of SXE in different Servers...
Reinstalled Windows, again and again the same problem like yours...
Help..Urgently we need help...:S


----------



## Buraaq (Jun 14, 2009)

SooSAD said:


> Hey man, i have the exactly same problem in my machine too...
> I tried a lot of patch, starting from v23 to v35 but it doesn't work...
> Tried with different versions of SXE in different Servers...
> Reinstalled Windows, again and again the same problem like yours...
> Help..Urgently we need help...:S


_Posted via Mobile Device_ 
well there is one fix for this. I tried it out just cuz i thought it might work, and it actually did. Its not a guarantee that you will get to the servers without crashing each time you try, but anyways the probability of successful connection goes up using this method. 
Right click desktop, go to properties. In settings i believe you will find an 'ADVANCED SETTINGS' button. Click it. A new panel will pop up with a 'monitor' tab and a 'troubleshoot' tab etc. Select the troubleshoot tab. Now, you will see a horizontal scroller bar labelled hardware acceleration i guess. It will probably be set to the furthest right side by default. The description below will be telling you to use this setting if you are not experiencing any problems. Now, move this scroller two places to the left (i guess). The main thing is that on this new setting, the description should be telling you to use it when you are facing problems with some D3d programs. Once you place the pointer on this point, just press Ok and close other panels. Run sxe. Run cs. Your chances of getting connected will be better now hopefully.
PS. You will notice your mouse pointer blinking strangely in-game. Ignore it. Once on the server it will be perfectly fine. Also, if anyone can diagnose this problem please let us know. This solution doesn't make much sense to me, but it works anyway most of the time. But what is the real issue?? Anyone?


----------



## Buraaq (Jun 14, 2009)

SooSAD said:


> Hey man, i have the exactly same problem in my machine too...
> I tried a lot of patch, starting from v23 to v35 but it doesn't work...
> Tried with different versions of SXE in different Servers...
> Reinstalled Windows, again and again the same problem like yours...
> Help..Urgently we need help...:S


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SooSAD (Jul 9, 2009)

ohhh damn ,,, it worked man,, first it connected with second try, and now it connects with the damn first try,,, 
I lost my hope, but now i'm back in the game...

Very Very Very Very thanks man, this was the only thing that i didn't try.


----------

